# Mehrere Profibusteilnehmer verbinden aber wie?



## bernd67 (21 Juni 2006)

Hallo
ich möchte 5 CPU und 5 TP über profibus miteinander verbinden
die tp sitzen in der schaltschranktür da möchte ich nur eine leitung hinziehen
kann ich an der cpu 2 profibusstecker übereinander stecken und die 5 cpu über den unteren stecker miteinander verbinden und das jeweilige tp mit dem der oben drauf steckt
ich hoffe jeman kann mir helfen
danke


----------



## CrazyCat (21 Juni 2006)

2 Profibusstecker übereinander geht prinzipiell, die Stecker müssen aber dafür vorgesehen sein.

Wenn du das ganze in NetPro konfigurierst sollte das eigentlich möglich sein, das man 5 CPUs über ein Kabel mit 5 TPs verbindet.


----------



## Werner54 (21 Juni 2006)

*Schleifen*

Hallo, 
Profibusstecker zum Selbstkonfektionieren vom grünen Riesen haben 2 (in Worten: zwei) Kabeleinführungen, einmal rein, einmal raus. Damit kann man endlose Schleifen bauen. Nicht vergessen: Am Ende mit dem eingebauten Widerstand terminieren.


----------



## Maxl (21 Juni 2006)

Werner54 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> Profibusstecker zum Selbstkonfektionieren vom grünen Riesen haben 2 (in Worten: zwei) Kabeleinführungen, einmal rein, einmal raus. Damit kann man endlose Schleifen bauen. Nicht vergessen: Am Ende mit dem eingebauten Widerstand terminieren.



Wer liest, ist klar im Vorteil....... Also: Frage lesen, dann antworten!!



Also nun zum eigentlichen Problem:

Was Du da machen willst, ist grundsätzlich möglich, hängt aber von ein paar Faktoren ab:
- Profibus-Baudrate
- Leitungslänge von Profibus-Stecker an SPS bis zum OP

Grundsätzlich ist für den Profibus eine Linien-Topologie vorgesehen, sprich: Das Kabel muss von Teilnehmer zu Teilnehmer gehen - der ganze Bus ist eine Linie ohne Verzweigungen. Bei Baudraten bis zu 1,5 MBit/s ist es aber zulässig, "Stichleitungen" zu machen (soweit ich weiß bei 1,5 Mbit/s max. 3m, bei niedrigeren Baudraten auch mehr) - suche mal im forum nach dem Stichwort "Stichleitungen"

Das Aufeinanderstecken von Profibus-Steckern mit PG-Anschluss ist eine Möglichkeit. Ich würde Dir aber eher zu etwas anderem Raten:
- entweder auf Stichleitungen zu verzichten (und so Verkabeln wie Werner54 geschrieben hat)
- oder Repeater verwenden (Suche nach "Repeater")


mfg
Maxl


----------



## volker (21 Juni 2006)

grundsätzlich gebe ich werner recht.

ich verstehe das jedenfalls so:
dp-kabel kommt von cpu0 und geht auf die cpu1. von dort gehe ich auf das hmi1. vom hmi1 ghe ich weiter auf die nächste cpu2 dann auf hmi2 usw.

auf stichleitungen sollte man nach möglichkeit verzichten


----------



## Maxl (21 Juni 2006)

bernd67 schrieb:
			
		

> ich möchte 5 CPU und 5 TP über profibus miteinander verbinden
> die tp sitzen in der schaltschranktür da möchte ich nur eine leitung hinziehen



Wenn Bernd von diesem Wunsch weggeht, ist Werners Lösung die ideale, ansonsten sind Stichleitungen oder Repeater angesagt

mfg


----------



## volker (21 Juni 2006)

nun, ich gehe davon aus, dass im schaltschrank die cpu sitzt.
und bis zur schaltschranktür sollte es ja nicht unbedingt weit sein.  

also kann er doch ohne probs eine 'saubere' reihe aufbauen.

repeater ginge bestimmt auch. halte ich, wenn meine angenommene topologie stimmt, aber für unnötig und teuer.
aber abhängig von baudrate und entfernung muss da ohnehin der ein oder andere gesetzt werden.


----------



## Maxl (21 Juni 2006)

volker schrieb:
			
		

> nun, ich gehe davon aus, dass im schaltschrank die cpu sitzt.
> und bis zur schaltschranktür sollte es ja nicht unbedingt weit sein.
> also kann er doch ohne probs eine 'saubere' reihe aufbauen.



:s12: :s12:


----------

